

Sun, fish, and seaweed - divia
http://heartscanblog.blogspot.com/2009/08/sun-fish-and-seaweed.html

======
cvg
I imagine I would do better with more fish and seaweed. However, a recent talk
at TED,
[http://www.ted.com/talks/nina_jablonski_breaks_the_illusion_...](http://www.ted.com/talks/nina_jablonski_breaks_the_illusion_of_skin_color.html),
implies that we are getting enough sun even at higher latitudes. Humans at
higher latitudes seem to have quickly evolved to lighter skin colors to allow
more Vitamin D production. Drastic movements between latitudes may cause more
harm than good.

~~~
RK
Doesn't the Vitamin D argument go: "we all stay indoors these days, thus we
are vitamin D deficient, regardless of skin color".

------
RK
I'm not sure why he would say _the unhealthiest population on earth ─ meaning
Americans_ , when you have places like Swaziland, with a life expectancy of 32
years (vs. 78, according to the CIA).

Which of those countries would you say has a bigger health crisis?

~~~
mixmax
The reason for a low life expectancy in Swaziland isn't that people eat
unhealthy food, it's because they have no food to eat at all - 60% of the
population get by on less than $1.25 a day. On top of that 38.8% of the
population is HIV positive.

Americans have the choice of healthy living, Swaziz don't.

~~~
RK
The underlying reasons for the gap in life expectancy are quite different, but
my main gripe is with the author using the sensationalist, marketing claim
that Americans are the unhealthiest people on earth, which seems to be a
popular meme.

I don't disagree for a second that Americans as a population could be
healthier, but that is a different, less _you need to buy my book now_ kind of
statement.

------
albertcardona
The blogger disqualified himself when he said: "Seaweed, like plants found on
land, are also rich in phytonutrients." -- note the last word, which means
"plant nutrients." The sentence is then as devoid of novel claims as saying
that "bread is made of wheat" and "meat is made of muscle."

